# Parasit Studio Raygun Youth Chaos Fuzz



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 2, 2022)

Had a lot on my plate with other life stuff recently, so this was slow to take form, but decided to finish it last night.
I really like @mdc 's take on this build, so when I saw it I wanted to build one for myself as I was in the middle of a handful of strip board  builds.
You can see I used a similar layout as I thought it looked great.

Couldn't test it fully as everybody was asleep when I finished it, but it's chaotic all right!
I like the regular fuzz sound, but the other modes, albeit pretty fun and crazy, need some taming.









A bit off cooked pasta inside, but as most of my Vero builds, just glad it fired up straight away (well, I had miswired the switch at first, but that was a 2 minutes fix).
Great faceplate from @amplifyfun , had fun with the concentric circles (unused design from another pedal).


----------



## dawson (Jul 2, 2022)

NICE-
There's really nothing quite like a Parasit circuit!
Super cool layout/graphic/LED raygun.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 2, 2022)

dawson said:


> NICE-
> There's really nothing quite like a Parasit circuit!
> Super cool layout/graphic/LED raygun.


Thanks, had fun with this one.


----------



## fig (Jul 2, 2022)

Degenerate  Very cool!


----------



## peccary (Jul 2, 2022)

I really love everything about this. Killer build, dude.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 2, 2022)

fig said:


> Degenerate  Very cool!





peccary said:


> I really love everything about this. Killer build, dude.



Thanks guys!


----------



## mdc (Jul 2, 2022)

Heck yeah! Looks great!
I've been using mine on mode 2, and it's definitely earned a spot on my board.


----------



## Dan0h (Jul 2, 2022)

This is awesome! Great call on those knobs too.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 2, 2022)

Looks fantastic! I’ve been wondering how the metallic faceplate from Amplifyfun looks— been wanting to order some myself. Awesome!

Are those the new knobs from LMS?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 2, 2022)

@SYLV9ST9R what's the thickness like on that faceplate?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 2, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Looks fantastic! I’ve been wondering how the metallic faceplate from Amplifyfun looks— been wanting to order some myself. Awesome!
> 
> Are those the new knobs from LMS?


They’re from Tayda, but look the same as those new ones I think.
The faceplate is great, This is the Brushed Stainless. But they are thinner than the regular plastic ones, so I would not use super thin lines fine details.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 2, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> @SYLV9ST9R what's the thickness like on that faceplate?


1/32”, the regular coloured ones are 1/16”.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 2, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> They’re from Tayda, but look the same as those new ones I think.
> The faceplate is great, This is the Brushed Stainless. But they are thinner than the regular plastic ones, so I would not use super thin lines.


Good to know! One of my designs had some very fine cuts, but if it’ll be prone to breaking then I’ll go for one of the thicker ones for that design


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 2, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Good to know! One of my designs had some very fine cuts, but if it’ll be prone to breaking then I’ll go for one of the thicker ones for that design


I wasn’t saying that for solidity (more than fine) but more for legibility as the cuts are shallower.
Like the text in negative in black boxes could have been clearer, but that’s mostly because of the font and size, so most likely avoid super fine details is what I meant…


----------



## Cvoxdog (Jul 3, 2022)

I just made this one recently too and I love it but is the disorder knob supposed to be subtle?


----------



## Cvoxdog (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 3, 2022)

Cvoxdog said:


> I just made this one recently too and I love it but is the disorder knob supposed to be subtle?


From the limited playing time I had, I found a difference between full CCW but subtle for most of the rotation. @mdc would have more hindsight.


----------



## mdc (Jul 3, 2022)

I haven't really touched knobs since finding a sound that I liked, but my recollection is that there's a pretty substantial difference between the 4 modes, but the range within each mode isn't as pronounced. I'm pretty sure I used the wrong taper pots in mine too, so I think the useful range for mine is bunched up on one end (and the volume is at like ... 8:00?)


----------



## Paradox916 (Jul 3, 2022)

This is a great build, make me want to vero something!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 3, 2022)

Paradox916 said:


> This is a great build, make me want to vero something!


Thanks, and do it!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 4, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> I wasn’t saying that for solidity (more than fine) but more for legibility as the cuts are shallower.
> Like the text in negative in black boxes could have been clearer, but that’s mostly because of the font and size, so most likely avoid super fine details is what I meant…


Ah I get you! My design that I’ll be using this material on only has fairly thick script bubble font so it should be fine in that case. Did you order any other faceplates alongside this one that we’ll get to see in the future?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 4, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Ah I get you! My design that I’ll be using this material on only has fairly thick script bubble font so it should be fine in that case. Did you order any other faceplates alongside this one that we’ll get to see in the future?


This one.
And one for another vero build that‘a been on the troubleshooting shelf for a while. Hopefully, I’ll get to it soon.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 18, 2022)

I have an issue with my build.
When I turn the pedal on and am not playing anything, there is a loud tone, mainly on positions 2-3 and 4 to a lesser effect.
Tone stops when hitting the strings, but comes back (to a changed random pitch, which is cool in itself for video gamey sounds, but not the intended behavior...)
I'll look inside a bit more, but thinking if people who have built it (@mdc @Cvoxdog @bifurcation) might have pointers.
Might order an additional 4046 to see if that's the culprit.


----------



## mdc (Jul 18, 2022)

Nope, mine is dead quiet at idle due to the gating - at least on the setting I use. 
Let me know if you'd like me to pull some voltages or anything from it - it's at my practice space, but i'll be there in a couple days and can pick it up.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 18, 2022)

mdc said:


> Nope, mine is dead quiet at idle due to the gating - at least on the setting I use.
> Let me know if you'd like me to pull some voltages or anything from it - it's at my practice space, but i'll be there in a couple days and can pick it up.


Thanks, I'll take it out and have a good look at the soldering around the 4046 before anything else. I'll let you know.


----------

